# coughing and sore throat



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

hi mazv or hh 

please could l ask what else l could take for a persistant cough and sore throat 

l have had this now for 5 days and it aint getting any better

l have nearly finished a bottle of simple linctus and chewed thru 2 boxes of honey and glycerin pastels 

I am also gargling with warm salt water 

getting really annoyed now as have to have a panty liner ready for everytime l have a coughing fit, its a dry tickly cough - almost sounds like a whooping cough 

saw the doc yesterday for my dd and asked him to see if my throat was infected and he said half heartedly no its nice and pink 

Could you please suggest what else l could do   

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Glamis,

Sorry to hear you're not feeling too great   Unfortunately the cold weather doesn't help a cough nor does the constant dryness from central heating   Afraid to say there isn't much else you can take over what you are doing already; only other thing would be to also use steam inhalation to try and keep your throat moist. Hopefully it will shift soon   

Maz x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

hiya maz

thanks for the info - had to go to walk in centre this morning was in so much pain, ears were near popping l was sure my throat was infected, but the dr who saw me said nope its just viral 

he did say try paracetamol - but just wondering how much longer this could go on for   

l did start steaming myself last night so will continue to do so   

but even finding eating difficult too so trying warm soups to ease the hunger   

really appreciate your help


----------

